# Woodrat MR4 mortise rail



## harvestbarn (1 Feb 2016)

Is anyone using this and how well does it work? 
Do you remove it if you want to mortise the end grain and is this a lot of trouble?
Is a slotting jig a better way to go?


----------



## custard (1 Feb 2016)

I use a Router Boss but I think they share several components and accessories with the Wood Rat. There's a Mortice Table and a Multi-Angle Work Holder that both might fit your description. If you have a look on the Router Boss website to determine if one of these is what you're interested in then I'll try and answer any questions. There is a gap designed into the Mortice Table that allows you to mortice (or tenon) the end grain on a component up to about 50 x 80mm in section without removing the Mortice Table. 

I've no idea what a slotting jig is?


----------



## marcros (1 Feb 2016)

http://www.woodrat.com/mr3.html

a couple of downloads here may help you

http://www.woodrat.com/downloads.html


----------



## custard (1 Feb 2016)

Got it, thanks Marcros! No, the Wood Rat Morticing Rail is different from the Router Boss Mortice Table, and it does look like you'd need to remove it to work on end grain.


----------

